# Uncharted: Filmszene zeigt berühmten Flugzeug-Kampf aus dem Spiel



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Uncharted: Filmszene zeigt berühmten Flugzeug-Kampf aus dem Spiel* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Uncharted: Filmszene zeigt berühmten Flugzeug-Kampf aus dem Spiel*


----------



## Andrej (8. Januar 2022)

Also derjenige, der die neue Vorschau erstellt hat, hat schon fast die ganze Geschichte erzählt und die besten Szenen gezeigt. Hätter er noch die Endszene reingebaut, dann hätte man den Film im Kino nicht mehr schauen müssen!
Welcher Depp hat denn die Abnahme gemacht und das ganze so genehmigt?!


----------



## sethdiabolos (8. Januar 2022)

Ich erwarte bei dem Film eh nur Action-Gehacktes von der Stange. War bei Tomb Raider ja auch nicht anders. Tom Holland hat sich auch beschwert, dass das ein Hin-und Her war mit dem Finden der richtigen Regisseure und dem erstellen des Settings. Angeblich wären es nicht die richtigen Personen und alles falsch, insgeheim bezweifel ich aber, dass Holland sich mit dem Spiel beschäftigt hat, der erste Teil ist schon so alt, das Holland damals selbst noch Grundschulkind war. Eingestiegen ist er frühestens in Teil 3 und ob er die Bücher gelesen hat bezweifel ich auch ehrlich gesagt. 

Ein schöner Film mit Nathan Fillion in der Hauptrolle mit einem Setting ähnlich der alten Indiana Jones hätte ich gefeiert, noch einen CGI-Gewittersturm mit zwei Schnitten in der Sekunde und Standard-Assets brauche ich persönlich nicht.


----------



## jom1978 (8. Januar 2022)

Andrej schrieb:


> Also derjenige, der die neue Vorschau erstellt hat, hat schon fast die ganze Geschichte erzählt und die besten Szenen gezeigt. Hätter er noch die Endszene reingebaut, dann hätte man den Film im Kino nicht mehr schauen müssen!
> Welcher Depp hat denn die Abnahme gemacht und das ganze so genehmigt?!


Das trifft aber auf fast alle Vorschauszenen & besonders Trailer zu. 
Es gibt Trailer die es schaffen ohne etwas zu verraten einen richtig neugierig zu machen, leider habe ich kein Beispiel parat...wenn man sich dann aber die Kommentare durchliest finden viele solche Trailer überhaupt nicht gut und fragen sich dann was der Film denn jetzt erzählen will, das muss ja der letzte Scheiß sein. 
Wenn ich unschlüssig bin ob mir der Film, oder die Serie etwas taugt, dann geh ich nach der 1/3 Formel vor die ich soeben erfunden habe....geht der Trailer drei Minuten gucke ich eine.


----------



## Maasl (8. Januar 2022)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Ich erwarte bei dem Film eh nur Action-Gehacktes von der Stange. War bei Tomb Raider ja auch nicht anders. Tom Holland hat sich auch beschwert, dass das ein Hin-und Her war mit dem Finden der richtigen Regisseure und dem erstellen des Settings. Angeblich wären es nicht die richtigen Personen und alles falsch, insgeheim bezweifel ich aber, dass Holland sich mit dem Spiel beschäftigt hat, der erste Teil ist schon so alt, das Holland damals selbst noch Grundschulkind war. Eingestiegen ist er frühestens in Teil 3 und ob er die Bücher gelesen hat bezweifel ich auch ehrlich gesagt.
> 
> Ein schöner Film mit Nathan Fillion in der Hauptrolle mit einem Setting ähnlich der alten Indiana Jones hätte ich gefeiert, noch einen CGI-Gewittersturm mit zwei Schnitten in der Sekunde und Standard-Assets brauche ich persönlich nicht.


Würde mich ehrlich gesagt auch wunden, wenn der Film gut werden würde. Ich denke mal, als reiner Actionfilm funktioniert er noch gerade so, aber gut ist der sicherlich nicht. Tomb Raider war meiner Meinung nach auch ein absoluter Reinfall, aber erfolgreich genug für eine Fortsetzung. Ich gehe ja auch davon aus, dass der Film hier floppen wird, wie auch bei dem zweiten Tomb Raider.

Die Filmindustrie überschätzt jedes mal wieder das Interesse an Spielverfilmungen und die Zuschauer, die sie meinen so in die Kinos zu locken. Selbst der WoW Film war ja ein ziemlich Flop und konnte sich nur noch durch Einnahmen in China halbwegs retten. Einzig die Resident Evil Filme waren ja relativ erfolgreich, obwohl die gefühlt jeder hasst.


----------



## restX3 (8. Januar 2022)

Sieht nach typischer 0815 Hollywood Action aus. Was zum Teufel macht Marky Mark als Sully da im Flieger? Im Spiel war der ganz woanders.
Zudem sah die Szene im Spiel besser aus. 
Ich erwarte da nur einen weiteren Spielfilm Flop.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Januar 2022)

Das sieht noch schwachsinniger aus als so manche Bond Action unter Pierce Brosnan. Wer errinnert sich nicht noch an die Szene, wo Bond im freien Fall einem Kleinflugzeug hinterher fliegt, um dann im Flug einzusteigen? Und hier springt der Protagonist von Frachtstück zu Frachtstück, während selbiges mit vermutlich 600-800 km/h von einem Strahlflugzeug hinter sich her gezogen wird. Das ist einfach nur stumpfsinnig. Ist das eine Uwe Boll Produktion?


----------



## Quake2008 (8. Januar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das sieht noch schwachsinniger aus als so manche Bond Action unter Pierce Brosnan. Wer errinnert sich nicht noch an die Szene, wo Bond im freien Fall einem Kleinflugzeug hinterher fliegt, um dann im Flug einzusteigen? Und hier springt der Protagonist von Frachtstück zu Frachtstück, während selbiges mit vermutlich 600-800 km/h von einem Strahlflugzeug hinter sich her gezogen wird. Das ist einfach nur stumpfsinnig. Ist das eine Uwe Boll Produktion?




600-800Km/h aus einem Flugzeug ist nicht möglich, eher 200km/h. Die Anziehungskraft der Erde, 9,81m/s bremmst Objekte durch den Luftwiderstand aus.

Wenn er wie der Baumgartner aus 39KM höhe Springt dann kann man sogar die Schallmauer durchbrechen da innerhalb der ersten Minute der Fluftwiederstand sehr gering war.

Aber Tom Holland kann im Film gegen die Anziehungskraft springen ist ja auch was.


----------



## Govego (8. Januar 2022)

Es ist eine Spieleverfilmung. Welche war den überhaupt mal gut? Mir hat Prince of Persia ganz gut gefallen und Silent Hill. 
Abseits meines persönlichen Geschmacks ist es aber die Regel, dass Spieleverfilmungen generell schlecht sind.


----------



## Bandicoot (8. Januar 2022)

Dieses Kistengekrackseln ist auch in Crash Bandicoot 4 zu finden, ein Hassabschnitt schlecht hin, aber ist ja auch von Naughty Dog!
Warum kommen immer alle mit Realismus in Filmen, wer will das schauen, das ist öde.
Wer bis jetzt noch nicht mitbekomm hat das Filme sich nicht immer an physische und realistische Grenzen halten der sollte "Alles was zählt" schauen oder "Lindenstraße".
Ich freu mich auf den Film, der wird sicher nicht schlecht, auch Tom in der Rolle gefällt mir gut.
Ein aufstrebender, junger Schauspieler und dank des Prequel zum Spiel, mit genug Reserve weitere Uncharted Filme zu machen.
Im Film schei$ ich auf Realismus, da will ich unterhalten werden!
Und Filme die 100% wie das Spiel sind, brauch ich nicht, da weiß man ja was passiert! 
Eine gute Formel ist immer, was altes, was neues und eine unerwartete Wendung. 
Spiele zu verfilmen ist eh nicht einfach, ich hoffe trotzdem auf ein brauchbaren Action Film, trotz FSK12.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Januar 2022)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Warum kommen immer alle mit Realismus in Filmen, wer will das schauen, das ist öde.
> Wer bis jetzt noch nicht mitbekomm hat das Filme sich nicht immer an physische und realistische Grenzen halten der sollte "Alles was zählt" schauen oder "Lindenstraße".


Die Realität beugen ist was anderes als sie bis hin zum Absurden komplett zu ignorieren. Das unterscheidet gut von shice.


----------



## Bandicoot (8. Januar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Die Realität beugen ist was anderes als sie bis hin zum Absurden komplett zu ignorieren. Das unterscheidet gut von shice.


Das ist aber Langweilig und alle jammern wieder über zu wenig Action und wo die unrealistischen Szenen aus den Spielen sind! Man macht es eh nie allen recht.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Januar 2022)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Das ist aber Langweilig und alle jammern wieder über zu wenig Action und wo die unrealistischen Szenen aus den Spielen sind!


Erstaunlich, dass es noch Uwo Boll Fans gibt.


----------



## Bandicoot (8. Januar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, dass es noch Uwo Boll Fans gibt.


Kenn ich nicht, nur Uwe Boll


----------



## Quake2008 (8. Januar 2022)

Spricht ja nix gegen Action oder eine Spieleverfilmung. Was am Ende raus kommt, sind eindimensionale Charaktere ohne Tiefe, eine belanglose Handlung. Ich finde die Reviews von Robert Hofmann und Behaind auf YouTube echt super, dadurch hab ich viel Lebenszeit eingespart für wichtigeres.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, dass es noch Uwo Boll Fans gibt.


Du der einzige Streifen den man vom Uwe Boll anschauen kann ist "Postal", aber der macht auch keine Filme mehr.


----------



## Julian K (8. Januar 2022)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> auch Tom in der Rolle gefällt mir gut.
> Ein aufstrebender, junger Schauspieler und dank des Prequel zum Spiel, mit genug Reserve weitere Uncharted Filme zu machen.


Da wirst Du nur wohl lange drauf warten dürfen, außer Sony bietet ihm ein unfassbares Gehalt für weitere Filme. 

Er hat unlängst gesagt, dass das nicht seine Rolle ist (Obwohl er diese selbst wollte!). Er hat sich in der Rolle des Actionhelden nicht wohlgefühlt, wo er plötzlich eher daran denkt wie er gerade in welcher Szene aussieht, als sie mit möglichst viel Ausdruck zu spielen.
Lustigerweise hat er da auch noch Mark Wahlberg erwähnt und gesagt, dass er sich wie in einer seiner Actionstar-Rollen fühlt (und das eben nicht wohl), obwohl eben jener ja sogar mitspielt. ^^

Also ohne großes Köfferchen (und das würde es ja ohnehin nur geben, wenn der Film an den Kassen ein richtiger Kracher wird) wird man Holland in der Rolle wohl nicht wiedersehen.


----------



## bulli007 (8. Januar 2022)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Ein schöner Film mit Nathan Fillion in der Hauptrolle mit einem Setting ähnlich der alten Indiana Jones hätte ich gefeiert, noch einen CGI-Gewittersturm mit zwei Schnitten in der Sekunde und Standard-Assets brauche ich persönlich nicht.


Besser als Holland auf jeden fall, sogar Wahlberg wäre eine bessere Besetzung gewesen!
Dieses Bubi Gesicht als Action Star geht gar nicht, aber das ist ja der Trend alles Politisch Korrekt oder mit viel zu jungen Schauspielern besetzt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Januar 2022)

Julian K schrieb:


> Er hat unlängst gesagt, dass das nicht seine Rolle ist (Obwohl er diese selbst wollte!). Er hat sich in der Rolle des Actionhelden nicht wohlgefühlt


Schon paradox so eine Aussage, von nem Schauspieler, der erst durch eine maskierte Superhelden-Rolle weltweite Berühmtheit erlangt hat🤔

Davon abgesehen, erwarte ich stupides Popcorn-Kino mit viel Action-Feuerwerk und dazwischen auflockernden Sprüchen. Eigentlich genau wie in den Spielen. 

Wenn ich was tiefsinniges schauen möchte, geb ich mir Arthouse und Drama. Wieso also den Inhalt kritisieren, wenn die Verpackung eindeutig ist?


----------

